# Center  park  Zandvoort



## andreas079 (5. Juni 2015)

Kennt einreden See im Center  parcs Zandvoort?


----------



## Carsten_ (6. Juni 2015)

*AW: Center  park  Zandvoort*

wie meinen? |bigeyes |kopfkrat


----------



## ronram (6. Juni 2015)

*AW: Center  park  Zandvoort*

Ja, ich war vor 3 Jahren mal da.
Habe aber da nicht geangelt ...der Tümpel (genau das ist es [emoji14]) hat auf mich nicht sonderlich interessant gewirkt.


----------



## destoval (6. Juni 2015)

*AW: Center  park  Zandvoort*

Der Park liegt quasi direkt am Meer, also hau die peitschen dort rein #6


----------



## n1c0 (6. Juni 2015)

*AW: Center  park  Zandvoort*



destoval schrieb:


> Der Park liegt quasi direkt am Meer, also hau die peitschen dort rein #6



Hast du in Zandvoort schon am Meer geangelt? Will demnächst auch nochmal hin und wollte meine Heavy Feeder mitnehmen. Lohnt es sich und wo bekomme ich Köder her?


Zum Tümpel: Glaub man kann dort Angeln. Sind Brassen drin und ab und zu beißt auch mal ein dicker Karpfen


----------



## Side (12. Juli 2016)

*AW: Center  park  Zandvoort*

Kleine Ergänzung falls es jemand interessiert. Ich bin gerade in dem Park und war heute das erste mal am großen Park-See.... Hatte innerhalb kürzester Zeit ein paar Barsche an der Leine. Und wo Barsche sind ist bestimmt auch noch mehr #6

Und abends zogen ein paar richtig große Karpfen vorbei..... Darauf angel ich aber nicht. 

Grüße Alex


----------



## andreas079 (7. Januar 2017)

*AW: Center  park  Zandvoort*

Inzwischen war ich schon 5 mal dort und immer am Tümpel Haus 331 leztes Jahr 2 aale auf wurm gefangen einer soger 108 cm. Brassen und ein Karpfen.

War bis gestern noch da aber es ging nix war auch selten angeln und der See war teilweise gefroren.
Ein Nachbar hat da angeblich nen 93 hecht gefangen was ich nicht glaubte da ich nie was rauben gesehen habe.
Aber wenn du sagst das sind barsche drinn werd ich wohl doch nächstes mal ( juni) den köder wechseln


----------



## arne1990 (17. September 2018)

*AW: Center  park  Zandvoort*

Hallo, fahre in 2 Woche hin 
Kann mir jemand sagen wo ich da Wattwürmer/Seeringelwürmer bekomme?

andreas079 wie ist es gelaufen? 

Gruß Arne


----------

